
Wal-Mart’s new everyday low price: A $40 doctor visit - ethana
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/wal-marts-new-everyday-low-price-a-40-doctor-visit-2014-10-17?dist=afterbell
======
Notredditz
This is.not.a.technology article. Even though reddit sucks this is not reddit.
We come here for hacker news

